# Panoramafoto Baggersee



## Receiver (14. Oktober 2004)

So, das Bild hier zeigt einen Baggersee am Rande von Köln. Im Original waren es 3 Bilder, die per PS zusammengesetzt wurden. Da die Originale aufgrund der Tageszeit/Wetter etwas trüb waren habe ich außerdem noch eine Tonwertkorrektur vorgenommen..


----------



## JojoS (2. November 2004)

Sauber gemacht. Sehe keinen Schnitt.


----------



## holzoepfael (27. Dezember 2004)

Ja wirklich schön. Könnte das Bild gut gebrauchen, für ein Composing mit dem ich anfangen will. Gibts das Bild online irgendwo in Originalgrösse?

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Receiver (28. Dezember 2004)

Ne, aber ich glaube ich habe das Bild um einiges größer auf dem PC...die Einzelbilder sind im Original mit 6 MPixel aufgenommen...

Gib mal eMail, dann schick ich dir das...


----------



## holzoepfael (28. Dezember 2004)

Vielen dank Receiver:
holzoepfael@gmail.com
btw. 6 megapixel sounds good.....


----------



## Cecile Etter (30. Dezember 2004)

in technisch-fotographischer Hinsicht kann ich es nicht beurteilen,aber die Photoshoparbeit ist sauber und das Bild hat seinen Reiz.Es reizt vor Allem zum weiterexperimentieren.z.B. mit Filter Beleuchtung oder bei den Tonwerten Richtung surreal.
Deine SOrgfallt gefaellt mir,-mach weiter so 
Einen guten Rutsch! cecile


----------

